# Tap size for Kaweco nib unit housings



## Texasshipagent (May 24, 2017)

Anyone know ? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## magpens (May 25, 2017)

There is a thread size mentioned in this thread:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f56/kaweco-nib-units-grip-sections-112685/

I found that by googling


----------



## magpens (May 25, 2017)

Here is another thread:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f50/thread-size-kaweco-nib-housings-126070/


----------



## magpens (May 25, 2017)

And yet another:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f14/kaweco-conversion-retrofit-21671/


----------



## Texasshipagent (May 28, 2017)

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

